# Can forum be split



## Elmo (Sep 29, 2007)

No disrespect, but can there be a separate thread or menu for trail cam pics and photography. You all have some great photos, but they are not what a lot of us are looking for. Please , understand NO DISRESPECT.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 29, 2007)

elmo , no disrespect. trust me trail cam pics are not what i look for !!!! the influx of trail cam pics are a little overwhelming and i think it bogs down this area. there are 3 hunting areas on this forum. general , deer , and small game predator. i think deer hunters would want to see the deer cam pics on the deer area but that is just me. it has been talked about before and the reason it was not done is that shortly, folks will be so busy hunting they won't have time to post trail cam pics and the photographers will get back to posting fall pics. it is rough right now for both of us. you weeding through photos to see trail cam pics and me weeding through those to see outdoor photorgraphy. maybe ask this question on the deer hunting area and see what the mod says there. till then, i reckon i will just weed!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 29, 2007)

F1  nicely said there not steppin on anyones toes at all.  Don't see why that couldn't happen.  Makes sense to me why not have them split?


----------



## jason308 (Sep 29, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> elmo , no disrespect. trust me trail cam pics are not what i look for !!!! the influx of trail cam pics are a little overwhelming and i think it bogs down this area. there are 3 hunting areas on this forum. general , deer , and small game predator. i think deer hunters would want to see the deer cam pics on the deer area but that is just me. it has been talked about before and the reason it was not done is that shortly, folks will be so busy hunting they won't have time to post trail cam pics and the photographers will get back to posting fall pics. it is rough right now for both of us. you weeding through photos to see trail cam pics and me weeding through those to see outdoor photorgraphy. maybe ask this question on the deer hunting area and see what the mod says there. till then, i reckon i will just weed!!!



+1.  Both areas of this forum (and this whole site in general) have seen AMAZING growth in the couple of years I have been on here.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2007)

i feel the same way but belive me i am not trying to show any disrespect at all if they cant thats fine if they can well thats great to


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same here, just you trail cammers need to supply grid coordinates  JK


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 30, 2007)

I enjoy the trail cam pics and the photographs also but I would still like to see it split.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 30, 2007)

Makes no difference to me.  Usually I'll hit "new post" when I log on and only look at the threads that interest me.


----------



## Elmo (Sep 30, 2007)

Could someone who knows more about this help out. I 'm not sure how to go about starting a thread or anything. Thats why I put it on the photography page. Anyone with some know how,...Please help!


----------



## slimbo (Sep 30, 2007)

1 vote for split.


----------



## leo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Not a problem*



> Photography/Video and Trail Cam
> 
> Use this Forum to answer all your questions concerning trail cams, photography, video, cameras and editing. You can also post all your (non) Bragging Board photos.



for me ...  I enjoy trail cam pics and the photography type pics too  

For as I'm concerned we are doing GREAT   

In the beginning it was mostly TC pics and a few point and shoot shots from the stand and scouting, ..... course with the trail cams we had to get them developed first .... later we evolved to welcoming most all camera shots ... P and S and DSLR too

While we have grown some, I think it's neat that we are getting all type of pics shared here in the Photography/Video and Trail Cam forum.  I hope we get all type of pics year around, when I was able to get TC's out I ran them all year





> Could someone who knows more about this help out.



If I had a question about the make up of the forum and/or suggestions for improvements either way ...... I would start with a PM to that forum mods, so they could discuss/answer your concerns and take action if necessary


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like looking at trail cam pix & other outdoor pix too, so it don't mind having them togather.  

It is a rare day when we have more than 20 new threads show up in the photo forum - of course when you don't log on in a week, it can take a bit of time to catch up on new threads & new posts to old threads.

I'd like to see more trail cam pictures, a LOT more point & shoot pictures (more on that in a minute), & more DSLR pictures.

If the number of posts per day jumped significantly in both trail cam & outdoor picture subcategories, I can see where it would make sense to have forums for each.  

I know more folks carry a digital camera with them in the woods & see neat things, I'd like to see them share it - even if they think it doesn't match the quality of other images on the board, it is still neat to see things othe people are seeing.  Other people have some neat trail cam images that we haven't gotten to see either!

So, I guess I'm for keeping it as is for now, but if we can get the numbers to jump (& not for just a bit as hunting season approaches), then it might make more sense to split them.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 1, 2007)

I gave Elmo a hand getting this thread started and then I sat back to see how folks felt about photography and TC photos being mixed.  We've had 265 views and 11 posts so I guess the feelings aren't real strong.  
Rip did a good job of summing up the thread.  About the only time I feel buried is when I off for a few days and then it takes a while to catch up.  
As some of you may have noticed I do look at every one (OK, so DRB made it to the second page with one once).  In looking at all of em, I have got to say that I enjoy both of em and learn things from both.  I'm not a trail camera person, but you all have shared some awesome wildlife photos that were captured with a TC.  Those of us who shooting photos can learn a lot from some of your setups.  Now the TC folks can learn a bit from the photographers too as they get the opportunity to learn more about cameras.   So I do see it as a good mix, but if the number of posts grew a lot more, it might make more sense to split em.  I just don't think we are there yet.
Rip also brought up a great point in that there are lot of folks carrying their cameras with em to the woods and I'd really enjoy seeing what sights they are seeing.  Whole lot of really beautiful country I'm never going to see if someone doesn't share it.  So if you take some photos, share em with us.  Don't worry if you don't think they are "good" enough.  I can assure you they are because you are sharing some sights with us that we wouldn't see otherwise.  I've been on a few forums where if your photo wasn't good enough they let you know.  I like it here where everyone's photo is good enough.  
Enjoy the photos here and share some of yours.

Hoss


----------



## Elmo (Oct 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Oct 30, 2007)

Doesn't seem it should matter.  If you look at the thread headline.  "sunset over bagdhad" etc.  seems to say no trail cam pics.  Besides, trail cam pics are regularly posted on photo/vid, hunting, and deer hunting forum.  So you are having to jump around to find them unless you use the new posts option and just select the topics you are interested in.    

Besides, We might have missed those great cowboy mounted moron photos, as well as some other really nice photos I have seen.   I enjoy looking at the photos you all post.  Has made me want to get back in to photography.  I used to really enjoy photography, and wasn't half bad either.  Was more into portraits, than landscapes etc.  but sort of let it go by the wayside over the years.  You all inspire me.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd love to see a trail camera pic sub forum inside of this Photography forum.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 30, 2007)

davidhelmly said:


> I enjoy the trail cam pics and the photographs also but I would still like to see it split.



+1
I'll take this a step further...I'd like to see all the trail camera pics here and not scattered out in the different forums.


----------



## Elmo (Oct 30, 2007)

I know alot of yall like both trail cam pics(BIG BUCKS) and photographs of bugs and stuff like that. But I know several members who said they didn't like wading through spiders, frogs, and insects to see deer pictuers. I would LOVE to see a split. Is there a way to vote on this?


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2007)

leo said:


> for me ...  I enjoy trail cam pics and the photography type pics too
> 
> For as I'm concerned we are doing GREAT
> 
> ...


----------



## Smarrhunter (Oct 30, 2007)

*Split it*

I think this is a great idea to have it split.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2007)

Trizey said:


> +1
> I'll take this a step further...I'd like to see all the trail camera pics here and not scattered out in the different forums.



I agree!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just hit new posts, does not matter to me.


----------



## LJay (Oct 31, 2007)

I really don't see any justification to split the forum.  But, there is some talk going on.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 31, 2007)

Trizey said:


> +1
> I'll take this a step further...I'd like to see all the trail camera pics here and not scattered out in the different forums.



Me 2. I enjoy some of the other subjects but Im a trailcam addict first.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2007)

ttt

My opinion is unchanged. I see no reason why we couldn't get a trail camera sub forum inside the main photography forum.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 7, 2007)

i'd like to see the forums split as well.  

Nothing wrong with making a good thing even better!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 16, 2007)

It would appear that the final answer would be "no."

Thanks mods...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2007)

split them !


----------



## j_seph (Nov 16, 2007)

*Hopefully I am stepping lightly*

No disrespect to any of the photographers on here, but then again this has always been a hunting/fishing forum
Again no disrepect


----------



## pnome (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree.   I say split them.  

I don't like looking at the trail cam pics they post in this forum.  Makes me turn green with envy.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2007)

Drip, drip, drip...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL..not that this is a democracy...but I'd vote for a separate Trail Cam and "What would this one score" area...

Early on, when the board was a little smaller, I liked it that we were all in the same tent so to speak, but now It does get a little crowded..I for one also appreciate all of the amature, hobby and pro photography of the outdoors that you guys contribute here.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 19, 2007)

Seems like it would make sense to have an area dedicated to just TC pictures.  However, it really doesnt matter to me because fact is I just like looking at pictures.  I can go to someones house and be entertained by looking at their photo albums


----------

